# Using Calibre For Transfering Manga???



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Ok I used Calibre once to transfer a manga book to the Kindle before and it worked... I of course had to make sure the manga was in cbr first... And just tranfer it to the Kindle using the auto convert...  The thing is I did this once a while back... Now when I tried doing it again it came up with a error saying it's in the wrong format Unless I'm doing something wrong who knows... So can anyone give me some instructions on how to do it?


----------

